# [smb] samba a passi corti

## cloc3

uffa. 

un sistema windows7 si è convinto che la condivisione samba del mio server sia limitato a file di massimo 2GB. 

figuriamoci, un x86_64... ma spiegalo tu a M$. 

googgolando ho visto che il problema è ricorrente, ma non sono riuscito a individuare la soluzione efficace. 

molti dei post che ho trovato, infatti, sono datati. alcuni dicono di esserne usciti con un downgrade di samba, altri con un upgrade del driver windows per la scheda di rete. 

io sono al palo. voi cosa mi consigliereste

----------

## djinnZ

Prova a creare il cestino. una volta era quello che lo faceva incazzare e poi dovrebbe esserci una apposita opzione qualcosa del genere

max disk size = 0 o

http://www.subvs.co.uk/faking_available_disk_space_samba

oppure sistemando il locking.

Una volta c'era questo problema ma non ricordo come l'avevo aggirato, saranno passati almeno dieci anni.

Cerca per samba 2.0 o precedenti.

----------

## cloc3

follia. ho scoperto che non è neppure un problema di windows, ma dell'applicazione utente.

creando un file di test lato linux e copiandolo con il copia-incolla via samba di explorer non c'è problema.

se adesso dico che l'applicazione con le paturnie è vmware-converter per windows a 32 bit, dove mi mandi a benedire?

----------

